# Über welches E3-Action-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?



## Administrator (3. Juni 2005)

*Über welches E3-Action-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Volcom (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Über welches E3-Action-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?*

welch begeisterung für bia 2 *g* anscheinend will keiner bia mehr spielen , verscheinlich wegen dem fdenkreuz und dem aim im ersten teil

ich bin ganz klar für cod 2


----------



## Gimpl (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Über welches E3-Action-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?*

Hmmm sehr schwierig aber ich kann erst mal sagen das chost recon 3mein favorit ist danach cod2


----------



## Freezeman (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Über welches E3-Action-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?*

Ich will mehr über *Alan Wake* wissen! Für mich ist das der Toptitel schlechthin, auch wenn das Game erst 2006 erscheint.


----------



## Eniman (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Über welches E3-Action-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?*

UT2007 !!!
Allerdings ist in der aktuellen fast alles über UT07 drin, was es gibt...  

Das sind meine Favoriten (nach UT2007  ):
Call of Duty 2 und F.E.A.R.!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Über welches E3-Action-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?*



			
				Eniman am 03.06.2005 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> UT2007 !!!
> Allerdings ist in der aktuellen fast alles über UT07 drin, was es gibt...


Also da gibt es schon etwas mehr an Infos (einige Sachen inklusive klasse Scans). Insbesondere bewegte Bilder in hoher Auflösung wäre aber nicht schlecht.


----------



## OSYRES (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Über welches E3-Action-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?*

ich warte auf call of duty 2        das muss geil werden         und da ich jetzt zwei gf 6800 ultras im sli modus habe  freu ich mich auch schon auf die ut 2007


----------



## schlummer (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Über welches E3-Action-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?*

schade daß "hellgate london" nicht auf der liste stand. gibt  wahrscheinlich noch nicht allzuviele infos...


----------



## SGDrDeath (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Über welches E3-Action-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?*



			
				schlummer am 08.06.2005 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> schade daß "hellgate london" nicht auf der liste stand. gibt  wahrscheinlich noch nicht allzuviele infos...



Das wird ja auch unter RPG geführt, guggst du hier.


----------



## schlummer (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Über welches E3-Action-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?*



			
				SGDrDeath am 08.06.2005 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> schlummer am 08.06.2005 14:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 uuups, sorry!!!


----------

